
We convinced a group of islamist radicals to let us scan their brains - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/the-neuroscience-of-terrorism-how-we-convinced-a-group-of-radicals-to-let-us-scan-their-brains-114855
======
Creationer
I think a DNA test would have been more useful than a brain scan.

~~~
h0l0cube
Could you please elaborate on that?

~~~
Creationer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoamine_oxidase_A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoamine_oxidase_A)

